# Night bite east of cleveland?



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Anybody do any good east of cleveland? Never tried erie at night, although I've fished alot of inland lakes where a 22" fish is a good one. Love to hook into some big erie eyes, but i was never sure if people caught them off fairport rocks or any other areas to the east.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

go out and give it the old OGF try. pm me your results 

im thinking of trying bula next week after work one night. dont see why not.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Check out the previous post "Eyes from a Pier?"


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 22, 2008)

Myself and couple other OGFer's tried trolling Fairport on Tuesday night in about 30 FOW. Nothing only a few marks that were worth looking at. Didn't seem like much was going on there. There was one guy on the rocks fishing but not sure how he was doing.


----------

